# live rock pricing



## purplelizard (Jul 27, 2009)

Today I called two LFS's who both were selling live rock for $9 a pound, I've seen it on craigslist and other sites forfor $3-4, but I'm concerned about buying it off craigslist. Is $9 standard and, would you buy live rock off craigslist?


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

If it's just covered in coraline algae then $9/lb sounds good. I've seen $4-$5/lb but it's just base rock. Nothing special. If you can get pics of the rock on CL then you could make a better decision. Just make sure it's purple!


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

my LFS has live rock for $6.99 a pound for the regular stuff and 7.99 a pound from their reef tank. both rocks have coraline algae all over them. and cheapest ive seen dry rock shipped to my area is about 2.50 a pound


----------



## purplelizard (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds good, I will definetley check out the craigslist stuff a little more before I buy anything.


----------



## purplelizard (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm a little skeptical but what's your thought on this deal?

PREMIUM DRY ROCK - 50 POUNDS WITH FREE SHIPPING - eBay (item 220458956331 end time Jul-30-09 23:22:19 PDT)


----------



## purplelizard (Jul 27, 2009)

scratch that I misread it thats dry rock not live rock


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can still get dry rock and seed it with a few pieces of LR. 

I don't see why you wouldn't buy off craigslist, especially with that price. And I also don't see why it should be purple. Coraline grows everywhere. Just be sure it doesn't have aiptasia, because that sucks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

My 180 was started with 75% dry rock from Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock.

It is 4 months later and you can't tell the original live rock from the dry rock. Everything is covered with life and coraline. I would order dry rock again without hesitation.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive gotten rock from established tanks for $1 a pound, sometimes free.




join a local reefing club.


----------



## purplelizard (Jul 27, 2009)

Well ordering dry rock for sure would keep some money in my pocket to put towards a good skimmer, and if theres no difference after a few months I'm definetly going to consider it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if you can wait the curing process dry rock is the way to go


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

i also plan on using at least 75% of dry rock maybe more, from what i understand it will just take longer for the tank to "mature"


----------

